# Shower Trance



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo LOVES water. She takes baths in her water dish, she loves to be misted, and to bathe in a shallow bowl if I give her one. She also plays with her water all the time.

Today I took her in the actual shower for the first time. She was a bit freaked and tried to fly away from me a couple times, but then she found sort of a sweet spot under the spray. She spent the next ten minutes with her head tipped back, slowly closing her eyes and purring. I think she would have stayed like that for hours if I had let her.

Does anybody else have birds that do a 'shower trance' like this? My lovie Mystic will sometimes do it when we give her showers on our back porch in the summer. It's so cute.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Mango does the shower trance too! But he just beak-grinds and goes to sleep. It's pretty darn cute.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Yepp I only ever bathe mine in the shower because they love it so much, mine fall asleep under the water spray it's adorable!!! I don't think they'd ever get out unless I shut off the water


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think Roo is definitely going to get 'real' showers from now on. Added benefit: No wet cage bottom to clean up after.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

That cute little Roo! No, Sunny is a mist only bird. All my attempts at a real bath have failed. And he only likes misted around noon-ish. No morning mists for him - he just runs around the cage if I try.:wacko:


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My Sunny is a mist only bird too. Even that he runs away from most of the time. Maybe Sunnys are just anti-water.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, Pepper goes in to a shower trance, too. It's pretty cute.


----------



## elinore (Jul 22, 2010)

Maggie did exactly the same thing. Sometimes she'd insist on playing in the actual water spray first, enough to get wet, and then take a shower nap. She'd get so mad when her damp crest would get stuck to her head! Every time it happened she'd have to hiss at it...which was a pretty interesting process lol!


----------



## DesertDweller (Oct 8, 2011)

My baby needs to learn about baths and showers. He stepped in water ONCE. Other than that he hates baths and looks like he was tortured after I bathe him. I'd like to try bringing him into the shower. What temp do you suggest?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I tried misting Daisy and all she did was flich and try to get away.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

DesertDweller said:


> My baby needs to learn about baths and showers. He stepped in water ONCE. Other than that he hates baths and looks like he was tortured after I bathe him. I'd like to try bringing him into the shower. What temp do you suggest?


I did slightly cooler than what I'd use to shower. So still warm, just not HOT. I think Roo liked the warmth and the steam. Be careful he doesn't spook and try to fly away from you. Wet spooked bird = potential crash danger.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

Precious simply FLIES AWAY when I put him in front of water bowl ! <_<
I have to hold him carefully, then wash him gently, during this time he chirps that sounds like a human baby..  I think he tries to say "I don't wanna bathe"


----------



## TILA&STORM (Mar 29, 2011)

Both mine hate water :/ I have tried but to no avail. I want to see this trance!! Lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I would try to video, but I'm scared for my camera in the shower.


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

Frikkie does the shower dance and purr. It melts me.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

For others who take their birds in the shower, do your birds get water in their nose and sneeze it out after? I took Roo in again tonight, and she kept sticking her face directly in the spray, despite the fact that I was trying to keep it out. Is that normal, or should I try harder to prevent it?


----------



## Puppydog (Oct 13, 2011)

Frikkie just sneezes. I don't think she would do it if she were inhaling the water.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

I took belle into the shower one time and I think it scared him.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I haven't tried the shower with mine. Kirk doesn't like water and Luna has only participated in a mist bath once. Other than that she would run around her cage squawking. LOL.


----------



## LeopardPrintBee (Nov 22, 2011)

this is my cockatiel in the shower. The first time she didn't fly away 

http://www.youtube.com/user/LeopardPrintBee?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/nDsU0Bmt2lA

She's OK with it now, but she has to be on an head or a should  x


----------

